# Clonezilla for FreeBSD



## balanga (Apr 3, 2017)

Is there a Clonezilla type program available for FreeBSD?


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 3, 2017)

You have asked similar questions before: Thread 48911, Thread 55270, Thread 60275. I think the answers there are still valid today.

Maybe explain what the problem is you want to solve in more detail?


----------

